

Is the New Google More Like Berkshire Hathaway, General Electric or AT&T? - jeo1234
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/12/upshot/is-the-new-google-more-like-berkshire-hathaway-general-electric-or-att.html

======
adam419
Google is absolutely nothing like Berkshire Hathaway.

While people make the monopoly/conglomerate/holding company analogy, they
forget an important difference.

Berkshire Hathaways' talent and specialty lies in identifying sound-money
businesses that are undervalued, and then making appropriate financial and
management changes to bring them at or above their book value.

Google, and Alphabet on the other hand is in the business of making highly
asymmetric bets on the future. The majority of their gains will come from few
investments.

Probabilistically they're in two entirely different domains.

